# Whats in your cd player



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

So,... What is in your cd player right now?

Since the I Pod craze, you can list that too.


*In my truck right now is Slipknots newest*

My taste are either Country or Metal, with a lil Krispy in the mix....

So whats in your cd player right now???


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

mine is def brantley gilbert and some colt ford along with all country and every bit of shinedown, breaking benjamin and other rock groups


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Country, Just about any kind you can think of. I love MP3 CDs. Here is just a part of the list.

Garth Brooks
George Strait
Luke Bryant
Rhett Akins - Friday Night in Dixie
Gretchen Wilson - Here for the Party
Brooks and Dunn - Hillbilly Deluxe
Hank Jr. - Greatest Hits
8 Seconds Soundtrack
Ashton Sheperd
Chris Ledoux
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Jake Owen
Jamey Johnson


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Corey Smith


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

at the moment right now. Montgomery Gentry- Roll With Me


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

next is Jamey Johnson- In Color


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going to shoot myself just thinking of all that hillbilly country music playin... 

Rollin' to Akon, Kayne, Lil' Wayne....anything you can cut a rug too, not line dance!! LOL


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

On the way home from the local Sportsman show rolling to the gratefull dead..


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

HILLBILLY lmao no hills where i live


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> I'm going to shoot myself just thinking of all that hillbilly country music playin...
> 
> Rollin' to Akon, Kayne, Lil' Wayne....anything you can cut a rug too, not line dance!! LOL


:agreed:You shuld have to live down here!! Dont do the country thing myself I listen to every thing from pink floyd to T.I. so i guess you could say i just wanna be different Oh yeah Kanye is always in my CD changer all 4 cd's of his will always be in the changer


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Third Day , Big Dady Weave, Barlowgirls, Casting Crowns,.....


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

I listen to every kind of music. Rock Rap Counrty Classic rock the title didnt say what you listen to it said what are you listing to. to took that as at that momment. Tool and Disturbed is what i am listening to now.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

in my truck it is slipknot,disturbed,linkin park,van halen,and i keep the xm on hair nation.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Tool is always in my cd player as is Chevelle, Mudvayne and Frank Zappa


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Got a lot of folks with the same taste is music as I have.
Currently in my cd player Korn.
Currently playing on the iphone ... Helmet - Unsung


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll listen to anything, as long as it does not involve a broken down pick-up, lost dog or your wife/gf cheatin'.

From Korn to Kayne, just gotta have a beat.

But I watch alot of country music (female) video's..........no volume.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i listen to alot of reggae, for some reason:thinking:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> i listen to alot of reggae, for some reason:thinking:


Would that involve the recreational use of electric lettuce?


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Self made cd called I FEEL LIKE DRINKIN MUSIC . Lota merl, hank, and conway. Im not a hilbilly just a gun owning, flag flying, beer drinkin, USA lovin American thats tired of seeing peopls boxers hanging out the top of there 10 size too big pants screaming ****No creative spelling**** I love rock too.:rockn::rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

jaxamillion04 said:


> USA lovin American thats tired of seeing peopls boxers hanging out the top of there 10 size too big pants screaming ******


amen, brother.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

jaxamillion04 said:


> I FEEL LIKE DRINKIN MUSIC . Lota merl, hank, and conway. Im not a hilbilly just a gun owning, flag flying, beer drinkin, USA lovin American :rockn::rockn:


I like this guy


I probably got some Colt Ford in the cd player with the xm presets at all country, rap, hard and classic rock.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

Disturbed.

:rockn:


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

ROCK:rockn:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i like old colt ford too.he did the soudtrack for a tv show i filmed for.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not picky I have favorite songs and artists not types of music myself.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I listen to a little bit of everything. I have Mudvayne in one cra right now and Buddy Guy in the other.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am the same my zune has a little of everything on it.


----------



## boogieandbride (Feb 10, 2009)

Right now in my truck I have the Gourds "gin and juice"


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

Going old school, a little "Run to the Hills" is blasting today, and if I have to name the band for you to know what I am talking about, you won't like the song!!! LOL


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Shadows Fall right now..


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

LetsGoOilers said:


> Going old school, a little "Run to the Hills" is blasting today, and if I have to name the band for you to know what I am talking about, you won't like the song!!! LOL


 
I was going to say Iron Maiden but the song I was thinking of was "Trooper". That's so old oldschool was still kindergarden.... hahahaha


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

Funny you mentioned Trooper actually, I seen them live about 5 years ago!! A little past their prime but still entertaining!! By the way, last song i heard on the sat radio today was MC hammer, Can't Touch This!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

6 disc CD changer from 1 to 6

Nickelback
Johnny Cash Greatest Hits
Saliva
O Brother where art thou soundtrack
Styx Equinox
Boston Greatest Hits

Yea Yea, I know


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> 6 disc CD changer from 1 to 6
> 
> Nickelback
> Johnny Cash Greatest Hits
> ...


 OLD FART,:haha:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I cant say anything though ,i am sitting here at work listening to doowop music.if you dont know what doowhop is then you are a youngun.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yup, it's been a long hard 48 years on this body.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Newest Kid Rock, Nickelback, Lil Wayne, T.I., UGK, Metallica (always) Disturbed, Tool, Chamillionaire, etc. lol Rap, Rock, and some Country


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

Its either Korn or Slipknot cant remember I just know its not any rap.


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

Last song on the sat radio today, "to be with you", mr big 
a great song for playing the guitar around the campfire


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

LetsGoOilers said:


> Last song on the sat radio today, "to be with you", mr big
> a great song for playing the guitar around the campfire


:greddy2:


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Queensryche and Sevendust in the cd player !!!!!Oh Nickelback too!!!!


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

metallicas death magnetic


----------

